# Prepper Nurse Colds Natural Ways to Prevent & Treat



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

I know there is a lot of information on this forum about herbal remedies and alternative ways to heal, so I hope this may add a wee bit to the body of knowledge. Here's a link to a video I did on colds.
I shared some recipes by Dr. Low Dog, and M.D. who works with Dr. Andrew Weil. 
You can skip to the end of the video for the recipes themselves.  Prepper Nurse And my channel isn't monetized by the way


----------

